# RCMP snipers test teen's bullet-proof invention



## Blakey (1 Dec 2007)

First, good on the young man.
Second, good on the MND for looking at it, maybe something that we might see down the line? (well, probably not before I get out).

Link








> An RCMP sniper fires at Darren Shulte's non-ceramic bullet-proof vest to see if it can withstand the shots.





> *RCMP snipers test teen's bullet-proof invention*
> Updated Sat. Dec. 1 2007 8:49 PM ET
> 
> CTV.ca News Staff
> ...



EDIT: To add photo and caption. (SP)


----------



## medaid (1 Dec 2007)

I heard about this in the summer. The teen is a genius in my books. If I works, I will buy him a Lg Double Double.... and I'm sure all other soldiers will too. It means making your existing body armour lighter, but having ALL the same protective qualities... WEEEE


----------



## PuckChaser (1 Dec 2007)

That's pretty fantastic, smart kid.


----------



## Armymedic (2 Dec 2007)

Wow, good on him.

If it is lighter than the ceramic plates we carry now....


----------



## tomahawk6 (2 Dec 2007)

Going to be a millionaire very very soon I suspect.


----------



## JBoyd (2 Dec 2007)

i agree that he is definatly on his way, kids seem to have an open mind, they dont know the limitations of things so they design some amazing things because of it


----------



## Good2Golf (2 Dec 2007)

Awesome!  What an excellent example of determination and drive!


----------



## zipperhead_cop (2 Dec 2007)

Yeah, what a great kid.  Nice to see success stories like this one.  
Of course, by the time T&E gets around to green lighting a purchase any of them, we'll be shooting at each other with ray guns.


----------



## JBoyd (2 Dec 2007)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Yeah, what a great kid.  Nice to see success stories like this one.
> Of course, by the time T&E gets around to green lighting a purchase any of them, we'll be shooting at each other with ray guns.



which kid has invented that?  ;D


----------



## retiredgrunt45 (2 Dec 2007)

Canadian invovated, it's alive and well.


----------



## Mike Baker (2 Dec 2007)

Good on him!



			
				tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Going to be a millionaire very very soon I suspect.


+1 ;D


----------



## Franko (2 Dec 2007)

Good on him. 

Regards


----------



## karl28 (2 Dec 2007)

WOW I just read this article and it was amazing  to read this young man is going places in his life .  Hopefully his invention well be able to save even more lives in the years to come .


----------



## ixium (2 Dec 2007)

Would be very interesting to find out what its made out of. Probably won't happen untill he gets it patented though.
Also wonder why none of the defense companies around the world have thought of it.

This guy must have thought way outside the box. Good for him.


----------



## JBoyd (2 Dec 2007)

I hope he gets his international patent soon, it sounds like it will revolutionize law enforcement, perhaps even be used in military applications eventually as well.

In the article they mentioned they had fired at it with a .44 Magnum, Now I have no knowledge of the power of guns, but what would that relate too? any estimations on distance fired from? and do the current Kevlar or Ceramic plate vests withstand to the same gun?


----------



## zipperhead_cop (2 Dec 2007)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> In the article they mentioned they had fired at it with a .44 Magnum, Now I have no knowledge of the power of guns, but what would that relate too? any estimations on distance fired from? and do the current Kevlar or Ceramic plate vests withstand to the same gun?



No.  The media has a love affair with the .44 as being some monster powerful weapon.  It is a large calibre, but it has less of a chance of getting through a vest than a Nato 5.56, which will skate right through.  
There are varying levels of protection for different vests.  You can see the various types in the settings for the teams in the game Rainbow 6.


----------



## COBRA-6 (2 Dec 2007)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> In the article they mentioned they had fired at it with a .44 Magnum, Now I have no knowledge of the power of guns, but what would that relate too? any estimations on distance fired from? and do the current Kevlar or Ceramic plate vests withstand to the same gun?



They were likely using a .44 as that is the round a vest must stop to be rated "class IIIA" for handguns under the NIJ ratings:

http://www.bodyarmorcompany.com/ballisticlevels.html#NIJnorm


----------



## Sigop2004 (2 Dec 2007)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> No.  The media has a love affair with the .44 as being some monster powerful weapon.  It is a large calibre, but it has less of a chance of getting through a vest than a Nato 5.56, which will skate right through.
> There are varying levels of protection for different vests.  You can see the various types in the settings for the teams in the game Rainbow 6.



The video that I saw showed them shooting at it with a C8 looking weapon. I would love to see what it does VS an AP round! 

http://video.msn.com/?mkt=en-ca&brand=sympatico&vid=61e8994e-6ccc-432c-87ec-b924c7ff947d&from=rss37

edited to add link to video


----------



## Davionn (2 Dec 2007)

Wow!  This is fantastic!  This kid has invented an amazing product with lots of promise.


----------



## hammond (2 Dec 2007)

Thats amazing! It reminds me when I saw a Canadian Inventor on Daily planet who invented a paste that when hardened could withstand high amounts of damage. Troy Hurtubise is his name, also invented the bear suit, he's actually now combined all his creations into a body suit. He's very enthusiastic about his designs, after the bear suit his designs revolved around military applications as his brother was serving in the CF. 

Video - Trojan Suit
http://youtube.com/watch?v=JPS2l5fQ55A
http://youtube.com/watch?v=xqa08UGZGtk&feature=related

Wiki about Troy
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troy_Hurtubise


----------



## geo (2 Dec 2007)

Well... building a better mousetrap... Lighter, less bulky balistic vest is certainly No 1 on my XMass wish list....

And by a young lad from rural Canada?.... Perfect!
(just hope it has nothing to do with buffalo dung )


----------



## JBoyd (2 Dec 2007)

after a little sleuthing it looks like his vest is comprised of Kevlar and Polycarbonate.


----------



## ixium (2 Dec 2007)

> The plate is designed to be worn inside a tactical vest by police and military personnel. Unlike other such plates, it isn't made from ceramic or Kevlar.



Unless that means not solely made from Kevlar...


----------



## geo (2 Dec 2007)

JB... ref your last.... what's your source?


----------



## JBoyd (2 Dec 2007)

ixium said:
			
		

> Unless that means not solely made from Kevlar...



[quote author=geo]
JB... ref your last.... what's your source?
[/quote]

Well I found two articles about Darren Schulte winning the Manning Innovation Award in 2006 for this invention. One stated it was comprised of Kevlar and Polycarbonate, the other said High Strength Fibers and Polycarbonate. And as far as I know Kevlar is High Strength Fibers.

Link 1 - http://www.manningawards.ca/media/newsletter/pdf/august2006.pdf   
Page 4, 1st paragraph on the right side.

Link 2 - http://www.newswire.ca/en/releases/archive/May2006/19/c0568.html
Link was working earlier, seems not to load for me here right now, might just be my end.

Link 3 - http://www.manningawards.ca/media/newsreleases/2006e.shtml


It also looks like he has his own company, In The Line Of Fire Inc. , I hope he continues to revolutionize the industry.


edited to add additional link, and quote from geo's post.


----------



## Blakey (2 Dec 2007)

Thanks for the info JB.


----------



## military granny (2 Dec 2007)

This young man has an amazing mind. He graduated with my youngest and he has said that his is always thinking up new and exciting things. For a city of 60,000, St. Albert is not big in the population area but they should have a parade for this boy. Any thing that is going to help our men and women in uniform is great.


----------



## Greymatters (2 Dec 2007)

Ditto, thanks for the link...


----------



## Panzer Grenadier (6 Dec 2007)

I truly hope it does not get stalled, once it is fully developed, due to bureaucracy, however I get the strange feeling it will.


----------



## TacticalW (8 Dec 2007)

This sounds amazing, I hope more information can be released about it soon - but dang, looks like the world just got another millionaire. Thanks to his determination more lives can be saved. What really makes me happy about this is that a Canadian made this invention  

I hope they have some official tests between kevlar and ceramic plates (and perhaps the dragon scale) to see how it measures up.


----------



## Kilroy (2 Feb 2008)

Since he was 13 when he invented it, he probably made it out of old compressed lunchroom sandwiches!! ;D


----------



## Col.Steiner (4 Feb 2008)

That beats my Osmosis project back in elementary school.


----------

